# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  How do you pronounce 'Mises'?

## Mahkato

How do you pronounce 'Mises'?

----------


## Brassmouth

The correct way.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Mee-ses

----------


## Kludge

Eet eez mee-siz

----------


## Danke

> Eet eez mee-siz


"Eet eez"?  This is America buddy.

----------


## rp08orbust

I've heard it pronounced "mees".

----------


## ktorp18

mee-sis

----------


## Objectivist

Ludwig von Mises, with a slight accent, then I'm German.

----------


## Objectivist

I am soooo money
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IPA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludwig_Von_Mises

----------


## jsu718

> Ludwig von Mises, with a slight accent, then I'm German.


But the My-zes option that would be the closest I can phoneme to proper German isn't an option. I did take 4 years of German in high school, and that was the choice I was looking for.

----------


## moostraks

> But the My-zes option that would be the closest I can phoneme to proper German isn't an option. I did take 4 years of German in high school, and that was the choice I was looking for.


LOL! I was looking for the same thing...

----------


## Bill M DC

[ˈluːtvɪç fɔn ˈmiːzəs] to make it easy Lood-vigk fon Me-zes

----------


## Crash Martinez

I used to think it was My-zes until I went to DC last July and saw a sign that read "MISES SAVES."  Then I realized it was supposed to approximately rhyme with Jesus.  Incidentally, that sign was kinda blasphemous.  Also, that rally was frickin' awesome!!

----------


## theoakman

it rhymes with the peanut butter cup

----------


## Crash Martinez

> it rhymes with the peanut butter cup


Mises Pieces?  ewwww..

----------


## Shaka

> But the My-zes option that would be the closest I can phoneme to proper German isn't an option. I did take 4 years of German in high school, and that was the choice I was looking for.


It is not a German name.  It is Jewish.

mee-zus

----------


## Dr.3D

Probably the same way Jinx the cat refers to multiple mice. 

This video clip should clarify the pronunciation.

YouTube - The New Mises Bust

----------


## youngbuck

The word "me" and then the word "says"

me - says
me - sez

----------

